# network help needed



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

We switched from bell to rogers at work. Cheaper, faster, much much better. Works great if I connect directly into the rogers modem, but when I plug it into our network, its not working. Now I normally have a tech guy who has set everything up do this sort of thing, as networking is pretty much chinese to me, he doesnt seem to be answering his phone for the last 2 days. I need to try and figure this out for myself at the moment. So currently the internet comes in through the bell modem, then runs via ethernet to d-link switch, it has about 20 ports or some number like that. So from this switch internet is distributed to all our wired computers which totals 2 at the moment. Also from the switch its running internet to a airpot base station, current gen model, where it sends out the wifi signal for everything else that is wireless. 

So, if I plug the rogers modem into the switch, it doesn't automatically just distribute that rogers internet. What do I need to do, or look for, in order for the switch to send out the new internet signal?


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

steviewhy said:


> Did you remove the bell modem from the switch before hooking up the rogers one. You may also need to power cycle the switch after doing so.


I originally just pulled the ethernet cable from the bell modem and put it in the rogers, thus removing it from the network. I didn't try restarting anything when doing that, I will give that a go and see if it works.

thanks


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

There should be no need to power cycle the switch. You may need to power cycle all of the attached equipment, so it gets a new IP address from the Rogers box (I'm assuming you're using that as the router here). Are you sure you don't have a proper router between the modem and the switch?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

John Clay said:


> There should be no need to power cycle the switch. You may need to power cycle all of the attached equipment, so it gets a new IP address from the Rogers box (I'm assuming you're using that as the router here). Are you sure you don't have a proper router between the modem and the switch?


No router, the ethernet goes right from the modem to the switch, they are beside eachother. 

I had an issue with bell a while back, they gave us a new modem. There was something with a PPoE that gave me trouble when getting that going before, is that something that needs to be set?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

PPPoE is something that is used by DSL but isn't by cable so if it's turned on it needs to be turned off - if it's a switch this is done on each computer, if it's a router it's done on the router (usually a web interface). Are you sure it's an actual switch and not a router? (If you post/google the model number we can be sure). The biggest reason I ask is that depending on your plan you may be limited to just two IPs from Rogers.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> We switched from bell to rogers at work. Cheaper, faster, much much better. Works great if I connect directly into the rogers modem, but when I plug it into our network, its not working. Now I normally have a tech guy who has set everything up do this sort of thing, as networking is pretty much chinese to me, he doesnt seem to be answering his phone for the last 2 days. I need to try and figure this out for myself at the moment. So currently the internet comes in through the bell modem, then runs via ethernet to d-link switch, it has about 20 ports or some number like that. So from this switch internet is distributed to all our wired computers which totals 2 at the moment. Also from the switch its running internet to a airpot base station, current gen model, where it sends out the wifi signal for everything else that is wireless.
> 
> So, if I plug the rogers modem into the switch, it doesn't automatically just distribute that rogers internet. What do I need to do, or look for, in order for the switch to send out the new internet signal?


You should go out from your modem to the Airport WAN and then out from the Airport Ethernet (LAN) to the switch. This should solve your problem. This is the way I am set up and it works perfectly. The switch doesn't assign IPs the Airport (router does) that is the problem. So modem>in WAN Airport>switch (and disconnect the cable you currently have running from the switch to the Airport).

Then all the computers you want to be on the network, plug them into the switch and not the router (You can plug them into the router but the router ports are far fewer in number than on the switch.)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

screature said:


> You should go out from your modem to the Airport WAN and then out from the Airport Ethernet (LAN) to the switch. This should solve your problem. This is the way I am set up and it works perfectly. The switch doesn't assign IPs the Airport (router does) that is the problem. So modem>in WAN Airport>switch (and disconnect the cable you currently have running from the switch to the Airport).
> 
> Then all the computers you want to be on the network, plug them into the switch and not the router (You can plug them into the router but the router ports are far fewer in number than on the switch.)
> 
> View attachment 17612


Well its all sorted now, and about 20x faster then our bell internet which cost more as well. I didn't follow the cables properly, the ethernet cable from the bell modem was running into the apple basestation, so I just swapped the rogers ethernet and switched from PPoE to Ethernet and it was done, as simple as that. Thanks for the help all, it is much appreciated!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Well its all sorted now, and about 20x faster then our bell internet which cost more as well. I didn't follow the cables properly, the ethernet cable from the bell modem was running into the apple basestation, so I just swapped the rogers ethernet and switched from PPoE to Ethernet and it was done, as simple as that. Thanks for the help all, it is much appreciated!


Glad to here it wonderings! Networking isn't all that difficult unless you haven't done it before and then it can be like trying to speak a foreign language. I take it you learned something via the process, so in the end, despite your difficulties, you probably learned something... which is a good thing.  Cable beats the hell out of ADSL.  Enjoy!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

just curious, with my limited knowledge of networking, doesn't the router assign the switch an IP, then the switch assigns it's own set of IPs (up to 255)? 

I've never used a switch so I'm guessing at something here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> just curious, with my limited knowledge of networking, doesn't the router assign the switch an IP, then the switch assigns it's own set of IPs (up to 255)?
> 
> I've never used a switch so I'm guessing at something here.


You could be right but based on my understanding, the switch assigns no IPs (as far as I know and based on my experience) it is just a conduit (in consumer and SOHO grade, i.e. unmanaged switches) . It is the router that assigns IPs.



> Typical switch management features:
> 
> * Turn particular port range on or off
> * Link bandwidth and duplex settings
> ...


Router:



> A router is an electronic device that intercepts signals on a computer network. The router determines where the signals have to go. Each signal it receives is called a data packet. The packet contains address information that the router uses to divert signals appropriately.


This is very basic, but I think it represents the general functions and differences of each device.

The switch itself does not have an IP address, that I am aware of... but maybe a network guru could prove me wrong as I am no expert in the field... I just do what works based on the understanding that I think I have...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmmm I've tried looking it up, no real clear answers.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> hmmm I've tried looking it up, no real clear answers.


Where's mguetin when you need him....


----------

